# Eclipse findet Workspace nicht



## akCHill (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte heute Morgen wieder Programmieren. Also installierte ich Eclipse. Danach gab es das erste Problem, dies war das ich JDK nicht installiert habe. Daraufhin habe ich den Fehler behoben. 

Beim Starten von Eclipse habe ich den Pfad vom Workspace angegeben. Danach öffnete sich Eclipse aber mit einem leeren Paket Exlporer.


Ich weis nicht woran das liegt. Vllt irgendeine Version die fehlt? Vllt die EE? Enterprise Edition oderso?

Grüße

AK


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.

So blöd es klingt, aber hast du schon mal nachgesehen ob in dem Workspace noch ein Projekt vorhanden ist?


----------



## akchill (5. Oktober 2009)

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort  *daumen hoch*

Also im Workspace liegen Funktionen, Triggers, Packages usw drinnen aber ein .Project Datei finde ich nicht. 

Mh könnte das, dass Problem sein?

Grüße aK


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Plugins in Eclipse nicht installiert, welche für die Projekte im Workspace wichtig ist? Hast du die Projekte eigentlich selbst entwickelt?


----------



## akchill (5. Oktober 2009)

Ehm ja das Projekt nein hab ich nicht das ist Firmen intern, bin der Azubi. Und alle anderen die mir helfen könnten sind in einer Schulung. Mir wird höchstwarhscheinlich ein Plugin fehlen.


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Alle? Ich würde mich mal an den Ausbilder wenden


----------



## akchill (5. Oktober 2009)

*lach*

ach jah... trotzdem danke  werd das Forum in guter Erinnerung behalten und ab und zu vorbei schauen bei fragen


----------



## Anime-Otaku (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

war in dem Workspace Verzeichnis das Verzeichnis .metadata vorhanden? Das ist das Verzeichnis wo eclipse seine Workspace Einstellungen speichert.

Beim 1. Mal aufrufen wird dieser Ordner natürlich erstellt. Versuch mal im "Package Explorer" -> Rechtsklick -> Import... -> Generell-> Existing Projects into Workspace

Und hier dann dein Workspace Verzeichnis auswählen, dann sucht er nach Projekten in dem Verzeichnis.

Ansonsten musst du ggf. ein "neues" Projekt anlegen und dabei die sourcen des bereits vorhanden Projekts verwenden.


----------

